# Ghost Shrimp



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I went fishing at the Gulf Shore pier this past weekend, and caught several nice specks on ghost shrimp. I feel kinda silly asking this question since I have lived here all my life, but have ghost shrimp always been here? 
I knew that Gulp was making an artificial bait, but I never heard of them otherwise. I was hoping some of you guys might could shed a little light on the subject for me.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Don't feel to bad, I've fished here my whole life and just heard of them this year. Still have yet to catch any or fish with them


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

So, how did you acquire the ghost shrimp that you used? I am not going to tell you how old I am except that I am older than dirt, and I just heard of ghost shrimp. Made myself a pump but have yet to catch my first one.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

See them everytime I set pier pilings. They burrow in the muddy sand and the jet of water uncovers them. The holes that you see on the flats are caused by stingrays pumping and sifting through the sand in search of ghost shrimp.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you catch them or are the sold at a bait store??


Tod


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

*ghost shrimp*

Grew up on west coast and used them alot great bait.You can buy pvc suction guns to slurp them out of there holes but you get very muddy.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Nitzey said:


> Made myself a pump but have yet to catch my first one.


 Ditto


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> Don't feel to bad, I've fished here my whole life and just heard of them this year. Still have yet to catch any or fish with them


*Same here, just heard of them 2 months ago and have only used them once as bait. I ordered a slurp gun online for $25 and the first day I went to the Woodlawn pier and after I caught one, I put it on a popping cork and within 5 seconds had a small red on the line.*

*I do feel stupid never knowing what was in those holes all my life.*


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't have solid proof to confirm, but I heard someone caught over 30 pompano in one day with them this spring. I never heard of them either until my neighbor told me about it and showed me one of the pvc guns he made to get them out of the sand.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Are they on the beach, or in the bays, or can you catch them back in the bayous on mud flats?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They are the only bait I use for pomps and whiting. My and my friend Alan caught over 50 pompano in 3 days using them last fall.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I dont feel so bad now knowing that they are more people than myself that are just finding out about ghost shrimp. I cant wait to get a chance to go slurp some more ghost shrimp, I want to try them pomp fishing.


----------

